# Vets prices,



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Well I've just been to the vets with two dogs for rabies & dhppl vaccinations. 20€'s each for the rabies & 18 € for the others. It's still cheaper than the uk though. I paid the equivalent of 52,80 € in 2002 for each rabies jab !  What are the prices people pay in other areas ? This is the 1st time the prices have gone up here ,for about 5 years. at least the other dogs not due until june so I've got time to save up 1 :lol:


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

My dog is due this month, cost £48.10


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I took one of mine the other week for rabies. They told me 20€ BUT they reminded me that the other jabs were due in one month and that really they should all be at the same time to make it easier. They did the full lot and only charged me 25€, so an extra 5 for the normal boosters... I was impressed!

My other dog is due this week and they confirmed 25€ for everything. Happy days!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Well I've just been to the vets with two dogs for rabies & dhppl vaccinations. 20€'s each for the rabies & 18 € for the others. It's still cheaper than the uk though. I paid the equivalent of 52,80 € in 2002 for each rabies jab !  What are the prices people pay in other areas ? This is the 1st time the prices have gone up here ,for about 5 years. at least the other dogs not due until june so I've got time to save up 1 :lol:


Can't remember tbh, but the town hall do a freebie for rabies shots once a year. Might be worth while asking if the same happens in your area?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Just out of interest, does anyone know what it costs to get a cat neutered here? Male or female?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Just out of interest, does anyone know what it costs to get a cat neutered here? Male or female?


Female will be more than male because its a much bigger op, not had a cat done but I have a male Rotty dog done last year. Obiously BIG dog so a lot of aneasthetic (which i am told is the expensive part). Cost for this was 130€ including all of the follow up visits for wound checks, antibitoc jabs etc. He got a bit of an infection and he burst his stitches and he had to be re-stapled (poor sod, he was awake for the restapling!!). Anyway even with the complications and 3 elizabethan collars (he kept smashing them up as he trundled through doors badly) it all came included in the cost and we didnt pay any more (uk would have charged for for everything)

At a guess... I would say a cat... maybe 50€ male and 80€ female.. spprox?¿?¿


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Just out of interest, does anyone know what it costs to get a cat neutered here? Male or female?


we paid getting on for 100€ for our girl about 3 years ago - that included de-fleaing - even though she was almost pure white & I sure didn't see any evidence on her before she went in


we did it right with our new one - she was already 'done' when we got her from the rescue centre

we did make a donation - but nothing like 100€ - and the charity gets them 'done' for free by a local vet


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I only know prices for dogs around here. 70-80 € ,male & 150+€ female.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Just out of interest, does anyone know what it costs to get a cat neutered here? Male or female?


Our male cat cost 120€ - absolutely outrageous. We went to the wrong vet. The other vet in the village who we now go to would have charged 60€ as would the nice German vet in Estepona.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Our Carlo (psycho nutcase!) costs us 150+ a year but that's the booster jabs & bonny tablets for his joints......he's 12 and getting a bit creaky........just like me really.

But two days ago we were adopted by "Harvey" an abandoned cross hound that was hanging about outside our gate. As we live on a blind bend it was only a matter of time before he got hit so we took him in.

Now Carlo has always had a problem with other dogs and we muzzle him when we take him out so he wasn't too impressed when this gangly, daft as a brush, young loon of a hound turned up. These last two days have been ........er........interesting to say the least

We knew it was madness but how can you say no to this :











Doggy


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

owdoggy said:


> Our Carlo (psycho nutcase!) costs us 150+ a year but that's the booster jabs & bonny tablets for his joints......he's 12 and getting a bit creaky........just like me really.
> 
> But two days ago we were adopted by "Harvey" an abandoned cross hound that was hanging about outside our gate. As we live on a blind bend it was only a matter of time before he got hit so we took him in.
> 
> ...


Awww shame there not more like you. The amount of people who just dump dogs here is crazy. At least this story had a happy ending.. I´m sure your other one will get used to him soon!

We had one a while ago... some kind of cross... clearly been homeless since a pup... too scared of people to get close and he would always leg it when we came out of the house and he was in the garden... impossible to get near him...but every night I left a bowl of dog food for him... sadly we havn´t seen him for months.. I live near a terrible mountian road that cars race up... who knows how that ended .. poor little fella.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Our Carlo (psycho nutcase!) costs us 150+ a year but that's the booster jabs & bonny tablets for his joints......he's 12 and getting a bit creaky........just like me really.
> 
> But two days ago we were adopted by "Harvey" an abandoned cross hound that was hanging about outside our gate. As we live on a blind bend it was only a matter of time before he got hit so we took him in.
> 
> ...


He is beautiful, isn't he?


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Abandoned dogs are a massive problem around here There are a lot of dog charities but they're all stowed out & struggling if truth be known.

My band are doing a charity gig next month for one of them...... one of many probably 'cos they need all the help they can get.

We took "Harvey" to the vets this morning & of course he wasn't chipped so it looks like it's down to us to get all the tests, chipping &......unfortunately (for him) the snip done. Then we have to try to get Carlo to accept him.

I get an awful feeling that my easy, laid back & selfish lifestyle is rapidly coming to an end........hey ho



Doggy








p.s. oops,:focus: this was all about vets prices wasn't it......sorry


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

owdoggy said:


> Our Carlo (psycho nutcase!) costs us 150+ a year but that's the booster jabs & bonny tablets for his joints......he's 12 and getting a bit creaky........just like me really.
> 
> But two days ago we were adopted by "Harvey" an abandoned cross hound that was hanging about outside our gate. As we live on a blind bend it was only a matter of time before he got hit so we took him in.
> 
> ...


He's certainly a nice looking dog. It could be the other one will come to accept him as long as he doesn't want to chase him all over the place.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

just a quick one on the jabs and getting them all done at once - this can be quite harmful for the dogs believe it or not and it is my advice (and many vets) that if you can have them done seperately it is definitely better for the dogs immune system (jabies and normal health jabs)

I appreciate money is tight for some and it is definitely better to have them all done at once rather than not get them done at all if that is the alternative but for those that can afford to have them done seperately please do 

Don't get me wrong I love to save a few quid wherever I can but when it comes to my animals health I always do their shots seperately and also, don't let your vets make you believe they shold have their normal ones yearly wither - in the UK they are now a 3yr shot, and in Spain that are 2yrs (even though the vets agree 3 yrs, they have to advise 2) so this is again much better for your dog


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

donz said:


> just a quick one on the jabs and getting them all done at once - this can be quite harmful for the dogs believe it or not and it is my advice (and many vets) that if you can have them done seperately it is definitely better for the dogs immune system (jabies and normal health jabs)
> 
> I appreciate money is tight for some and it is definitely better to have them all done at once rather than not get them done at all if that is the alternative but for those that can afford to have them done seperately please do
> 
> Don't get me wrong I love to save a few quid wherever I can but when it comes to my animals health I always do their shots seperately and also, don't let your vets make you believe they shold have their normal ones yearly wither - in the UK they are now a 3yr shot, and in Spain that are 2yrs (even though the vets agree 3 yrs, they have to advise 2) so this is again much better for your dog


We just had a reminder for our dog for his shot, as you say they are now a 3 yr shot. but when I rang the vet to queery this, he tried to fob me off saying that in france, they want them done every year, and as ours has a passport it would be in our interest lol to pay and have it done.
I have checked this with the proper authorities, who tell me if it says three yrs on our passport, it will be honoured in europe.
So watch out for greedy english vets!:clap2:


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

griz616 said:


> We just had a reminder for our dog for his shot, as you say they are now a 3 yr shot. but when I rang the vet to queery this, he tried to fob me off saying that in france, they want them done every year, and as ours has a passport it would be in our interest lol to pay and have it done.
> I have checked this with the proper authorities, who tell me if it says three yrs on our passport, it will be honoured in europe.
> So watch out for greedy english vets!:clap2:


Yes, after reading some things on here I called DEFRA yesterday. They said there are now different rabies jabs ranging rom 1-3 years in validity. If a 3 years jab is used and the vet stamps the passport with 3 years then it will be honoured. Obviously some vets will use the 1 year one to get more business, AND according to defra, some vets are genuinley cautious about these jabs and their effectivness. 

Obviously when a rabies jab is done the batch number etc is put into the passport so the authorities can check the actual validity period of that jab if they wanted to.

On another note, someone said earlier its bad to get rabies done as same time as booster shots. Anyone else think this? Both in the UK and in Spain when my dogs have been pups the vet has advised to do rabies a few weeks after the normal jabs because its a lot to batter a 8 week old puppies immune system with, but both my UK vets, and my current vet here in Spain have said once the dog is adult its fine to do all at once?

If it really was a bad thing then surely the vets would advice this, they charge more money for 2 seperate visits than for one. My vet even offered me a discount if I had it all done at the same time.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> If it really was a bad thing then surely the vets would advice this, they charge more money for 2 seperate visits than for one. My vet even offered me a discount if I had it all done at the same time.


You'd like to think so wouldn't you? Vets are a funny breed! My own actual experience has been that when I had my first dogs passport done 3 yrs ago, the jabs were adminstered seperately - at the time I didn't really think much about it. 

When I had all 6 dogs passports done for our move to Spain, again my vet recommended all were done seperately so the system wasn't overloaded with toxins - she didn't charge me an extra consult, just the cost of the jab (so the same price for 2 visits or 1) All bar 1 of my dogs are full adults. 

Plus, 1 of my dogs had an op this year and she did say that unless he 100% recovered fully and had been taking no medicines for 1 mth before jabs were due, she would not adminster them.

My own research and experiences show in my opinion that the safest ways forward are to vaccinate seperately if you can, and as described above, if your animal is not 100% fit then vaccines should not be adminstered until the time IS right.

Obviousley there will be exceptions to this when it is safer to do X than Y etc etc 

I heard a very sad story yesterday in fact where a 6 week old GSD pup was given a Parvo vaccine (far too young to start with) and literally contracted Parvo a few days later. She was treated, and at 14 weeks old, despite still have bloody diarrhoea, the vet decided to give her the distemper jab because 'she was a lot better'. 

48 hrs later the pup appeared to 'go psycho' and was biting very hard. The owner took her back to the same vet who thought she had lost her mind (the pup) and prepared the owner to make a tough decision. He prescribed sedatives and anti-spasmodic, and she appeared to settle a bit but in another 24hrs the sedative medication was no longer working and the pup's angst was unbearable. 

Anyway, the crunch came, the owner of the practice took the case over and decided she was suffering from Encephalitis (inflammation of the brain) - this causes great pain hence the manic biting. The pup was put to sleep.

Now, I know we cannot prove this was caused by her little body not being ready for more toxins but this is the type of thing that is often seen when vaccines are adminstered at the wrong time 

Obviousley you guys need to form your own opinions but it's always good to hear the why's etc.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Our male cat cost 120€ - absolutely outrageous. We went to the wrong vet. The other vet in the village who we now go to would have charged 60€ as would the nice German vet in Estepona.


Update - friends had their male cat done yesterday - 50€.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

My vet charges the same , for the jabs, whether they are done at the same time or seperately. Then again he doesn't charge a consultation fee. The last 'abandonado' a couple of years back was about 9months old & all the injections he had were done seperately .


----------

